

Ask HN: Any Tools to Verify an Email Address? - gregmuender

I use gmail plugins Discover.ly and Full Contact. I&#x27;ve also used this web based tool: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mailtester.com&#x2F;testmail.php<p>Any others?
======
mtmail
Mailgun wrote an address validator (not verifyer) and discusses some
challenges [http://blog.mailgun.com/free-email-validation-api-for-web-
fo...](http://blog.mailgun.com/free-email-validation-api-for-web-forms/)

------
revorad
[http://findanyemail.net/](http://findanyemail.net/)

[https://www.voilanorbert.com/](https://www.voilanorbert.com/)

[http://toofr.com/](http://toofr.com/)

------
gregmuender
Thanks guys!

